

Can someone copyright a SQL query? - genieyclo
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1840847/can-someone-copyright-an-sql-query

======
russell
The only test that counts is whether the project was done as a work for hire.
If so his copyright assertion doesnt hold water. You cant copyright work owned
by another.

The takeaway from this is to always specify that the work of a contractor is a
work for hire. Otherwise they own what they produce.

I suspect in this case the contractor was a lot smarter than the school
district. If so, they need to hire someone else to produce a new query from
black box specifications. Another technique that works is to ask for a
copyright release or threaten to go to the local press.

